# False Pregnancy?



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I was woken this morning at 5.45 by our little Daisy chain who was crying and whimpering. This is very odd for her but I thought she needed the toilet so got up to let her out. 

Once outside she immediately became attached to her pink squeeky ball which was left out and came running back in with it, walking round the house whining with it in her mouth.

This has been going on all day and night now. She has also started digging and she just wont stop whining. 

Could this be a phantom pregancy and if so is it something you think I should speak with the vet about?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

when was her last season? is she eating ok? does she have milk (the glands at the very back are the most likely to produce milk.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the adivice i have herd to help speed up a phantom is to reduce the bitches food and to increase her exorsize. 

other than that you just have to ride it out. i have know a couple of bitches have phantoms one had to have a litter as their was no brake in it she went from phantom to a season then back to a phantom, the vet said she needed a litter to settle her systme so she could then be spayed. 

another was my brothers girlfriends dog tots the got her from a family who we think bred her going by her body condition but they never admited they had. she would shed bedding, she was so bad that when her owner was watching a video on you tube that had puppies in it, she went mental searching the house. then started shedding things again. she didnt need to have a litter as they maneged to het her spayed between seasons.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

you shouldn't need to have a litter to bring her out of phantom pregnancy, there are medications which can do this. IF she is having a phantom the cutting her food back will help, if she is not eating this will kind of help. As Kendal said, increase her exercise and if she doesn't settle within a week or so, get intouch with your vet and they can advise you further.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry the one needing a litter was a last resort the vet had tried everything with her and nothing was helping so it was the only option for her. 

the others all came out of them themselves theas two were just examples of what i had seen.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow - shows my lack of knowledge I had no idea this could happen...!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Rufini said:


> Wow - shows my lack of knowledge I had no idea this could happen...!


i think it happens in humans too but its more of a physiological thing a woman wants a baby so bad her body ends up convincing itself its pregnant, producing milk and a swollen abdomen.


----------

